# ISO: potato onion starts and winter onion starts.



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm in search of potato onion starts and winter onion starts...let me know what you have and how much! Thanks!


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Still searching! If you know a dependable source or website...let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I grow winter onions handed down to me from my Dad. How many are you in need of?


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Sent you a pm Kathie! :clap:


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Still looking for potato onion starts. I'll pay for postage and starts. Thanks!


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Your winter onions will go out in Monday's mail. Let me know when they arrive.


----------

